# Ibook et délais de réparation sous garantie



## canon35 (14 Novembre 2004)

Cela fait un mois que mon Ibook est en réparation chez Apple pour un "simple" problème de modem !!

Je voudrais savoir si vous avez déjà été confrontés à des délais aussi long (est-ce le délais normal?). 

Le magasin qui m'a vendu mon ibook m'affirme qu'il est dans l'impossibilité d'avoir la moindre information d'apple.

Il m'a simplement indiqué que mon ibook était parti... en Irlande !!

Je suis furieux !!!


----------



## dadanini (14 Novembre 2004)

A mons avis c'est normal, et c'est bien le probleme de la sous-traitance car les modem sont surement fabriqués en irlande.En fait un mac doit etre assemblé à partir de pieces fabriquées dans plusieurs pays.

Mais tu es en droit de leur faire un courrier recommandé accusé de reception, en leur imposant de te donner un délai et s'il n'est pas respecté tu peux leur demander un mac de remplacement car ta garantie ne sera pas pour autant repoussée du délai pendant lequel tu n'aura pas eu ton ibook.

Tu peux te renseigner auprès de Union Federale des Consommateurs.Ils sont tres bien.

Bon courage.


----------



## vincmyl (14 Novembre 2004)

Tout ca pour un modem


----------



## macinside (14 Novembre 2004)

les réparations sur les portables sont centralisé aux pays-bas (pour toutes l'Europe continentale), ta machine est peu être en attente de pièce.


----------



## cygwin (14 Novembre 2004)

Vu les problèmes avec ce fameux modem, Apple aurait du ne pas l'incruster dans iBook et, de surcroît, baisser le prix de iBook d'un euro.


----------



## marcomarco (14 Novembre 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> Vu les problèmes avec ce fameux modem, Apple aurait du ne pas l'incruster dans iBook et, de surcroît, baisser le prix de iBook d'un euro.


pour mon modem hs , mon ibook à été testé en france (les ullis je crois..) mais c'etait la 5 ème fois que le modem rendait l'àme ... il est revenu au bou de 15 jours.
pour les autres fois , il est parti en irlande et en 3 ou 4 jours il etait revenu...


----------



## Delusive (14 Novembre 2004)

canon35 a dit:
			
		

> Cela fait un mois que mon Ibook est en réparation chez Apple pour un "simple" problème de modem !!
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si vous avez déjà été confrontés à des délais aussi long (est-ce le délais normal?).
> 
> ...



Pour ma part j'ai eu deux soucis avec mon iBook : un de mon fait (Combo coincé foutu donc remplacé), et le fameux problème de carte mère (pb reconnu par Apple).

Pour ces deux soucis à chaque fois tout s'est très bien passé : UPS vient à domicile prendre la machine, l'envoie effectivement au centre de réparation situé aux Pays Bas ou en Irlande, et le ramène toujours à domicile.

Ca a prit, envoi et retour compris, un peu + de 48h pour le premier problème, et une semaine pour le second.

Satisfait donc... Qu'en dit le suivi de réparation (au numéro d'assistance Apple ou sur leur site) ?


----------



## sweet (14 Novembre 2004)

canon35 a dit:
			
		

> Cela fait un mois que mon Ibook est en réparation chez Apple pour un "simple" problème de modem !!
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si vous avez déjà été confrontés à des délais aussi long (est-ce le délais normal?).
> 
> ...



Salut !!

J'ai du envoyer en réparation le Power Book de ma femme, il avait les "fameuses taches blanches" sur l'écran après à peine 4 mois d'utilisation.

Bref il est parti en Irlande pendant 4 semaine, il revient avec un écran tout neuf, super !!

Mais moins drôle l'écran est mal monté, il ne ferme pas correctement et la machine ne se met pas en veille !!

Bon je le renvoie et là c'est 6 semaines qu'il passe en Irlande !!!!!

Il revient finalement et tout est OK !!

Heureusement que mon revendeur est génial, il m'a prêté gracieusement un Power Book pendant toute la durée des deux séjours en Irlande !!   

Enfin tout ça pour dire que les délais de réparation peuvent être très variables !!

Salutations, Chris.


----------



## drs (14 Novembre 2004)

dadanini a dit:
			
		

> ta garantie ne sera pas pour autant repoussée du délai pendant lequel tu n'aura pas eu ton ibook.



salut

il me semble que cet aspect est une donnée légale de la garantie: si la machine est immobilisée pour une réparation, la garantie est repoussée d'autant de temps qu'à duré la réparation.

Alex


----------



## fpoil (15 Novembre 2004)

drs a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> il me semble que cet aspect est une donnée légale de la garantie: si la machine est immobilisée pour une réparation, la garantie est repoussée d'autant de temps qu'à duré la réparation.
> 
> Alex


 exact dès lors que la réparation dépasse les 7 jours la garantie est  repoussée du temps de l'immobilisation

 quand à moi j'entame ma 13 ème semaine d'attente pour un ibook en réparation (voir mon post sur fnac et apple sav) ....


----------



## canon35 (15 Novembre 2004)

Bon c'est décidé je patiente encore une semaine et je passe au recommandé avec mise en demeure. 

C'est vraiment dommage d'en arriver là mais bon depuis que j'ai gouté à l'Ibook (venant du monde windows) j'étais devenu accroc.

En dédommagement j'exigerais que Apple me paie un voyage d'une semaine en Irlande  

Je vous tiens au courant.


----------

